# Need to talk to Ash



## Koi (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Ash, can i call you re the delivery of my motorhome to the dealer


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Koi said:


> Hi Ash, can i call you re the delivery of my motorhome to the dealer


Erm, you might like to email, PM or telephone the person you're wanting? 8O


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, i have tried all of them and to no avail so thought i might be able to get in contact through the forum


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Koi,

Of course you can! If your question is about an order, please drop me a PM or e-mail with a contact number, and I'll ask my colleague to give you a call (Dave has access to information that I do not have, so he is best placed to call).

Thanks,

Ash
[email protected]


----------

